# Interfaith Marriage



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you all believe this is possible?  I am not married yet, but I wonder if God would only put me with a Christian.  I know we are to love our neighbors.

So, do you all believe that the right person could be Muslim or some other faith?  I know the Christian ministers would say no, but I know couples who have had successful marriages, but are not of the same faith.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

I believe that the "right person" could be someone of another faith.  I also believe that the "right person" could be someone of no faith.  Maybe that's just your opportunity to minister and learn.  Being Christian doesn't/shouldn't equal being closed minded.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> I believe that the "right person" could be someone of another faith.  I also believe that the "right person" could be someone of no faith.  Maybe that's just your opportunity to minister and learn.  Being Christian doesn't/shouldn't equal being closed minded.



Thanks　for that perspective!


----------



## zanna (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in an interfaith marriage, it is working well for me. I think it's about wether religion is a core issue or not. If it is, then there will be issues in the marriage.
Zanna


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

zanna said:
			
		

> I am in an interfaith marriage, it is working well for me. I think it's about wether religion is a core issue or not. If it is, then there will be issues in the marriage.
> Zanna



Thanks Zanna!!!


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

I really don't think a mature christian would want to be with someone of a different faith or no faith at all. Christianity is not a religion it's a daily relationship with God and if you are growing in Him your life is going to bring conviction to those around you. Someone who is not saved wouldn't be able to handle it. Not talking about bopping someone over the head with your bible but the Spirit of God convicts.

The only way a "missionary marriage" would work is if someone compromises their beliefs. How can someone believe Jesus when He says He is the Way, the Truth and the Life but then marry someone who doesn't believe it?  How can your spouse love you as Christ intended without the Spirit of God dwelling inside of them?

We live in day where people don't know where they're going and when you live like that, any path(religion)will get you there. It was never God's plan to establish religion.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

"Mature" Christians make decisions to be with people who are not like them every day.  Are you implying that Zanna and I aren't "mature" Christians without even knowing us?

I know full well what Christianity entails.  I realize that it is not a sometime kind of thing.

How would you know what someone who isn't saved would be able to handle?  Maybe being in a relationship with someone who is saved is what is needed to bring that person to Christ.

The bible doesn't tell us to separate ourselves from the world we live in.  If we did that, then we wouldn't be able to be a witness to others, and we wouldn't be doing God's work.

Once again, it is my personal belief that being a Christian DOES NOT mean that I have to be closed minded.  I will not barr people from my association simply because they have a different religious belief than I do, and I wouldn't barr someone from my heart for that reason, either.


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

My statements aren't directed at you or anyone else. It is a reply to the orginal poster's question.

What do you think it means when the bible refers to not being unequally yoked?

I think Zanna said it best, if it's not a central part of your life then it'll work, otherwise, I don't think so.

The bible most definitely doesn't tell us to separate from the world but what does it say about marriage. Marriage according to the bible involves loving your spouse with agape love, how can a nonChristian display agape love?

Believing the word does not equate with being close minded.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

No offense taken, then.

It's my belief that having a central understanding of who God is and how he works in your life is enough to sustain an interfaith marriage.  All the rest falls to rituals and religiosity.

I think many Christians take the "unequally yoked" message out of context, just like they doing the messages on tithing, women submitting to their husbands, and a few others.  That passage, (2 Cor. 6:14) doesn't even expressly speak to marriages.  It reads, "Be ye not unequally yoked with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness.  And what communion hath light with darkness."  

So, where in that passage is marriage mentioned?  In that passage, Paul is telling the church in Corinth to not buddy up with non-believers.  He tells the church this because they are all new believers and need to be around each other for encouragement and continuity. 

If you take that passage at it's literal meaning, then Christians should be able to intermarry with Jews and Muslims with no problem because these are the three great monotheist religions since they all believe in one God and only one God.  But I am sure you are against that, too?

It's all a matter of perspective and marriage is a give and take anyway.  While interfaith marriages may not be ideal, I don’t think a mature Christian should shy away from them or would have a serious problem.


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad no offense taken. We can agree to disagree. 

You are correct in that it doesn't talk about marriage but it does talk about believers and unbelievers, light(believers) and darkness(unbelievers or things that hinder spiritual growth). That applies whether you've been saved for 70 minutes or 70 years. If a Christian starts to look at porn, regardless of how strong they are at some point porn will crush them because they've violated a simple principle.


Of course everyone is going to do what they want but as a Christian I would want my spouse praying to my God and training my children in the ways of the Lord. 

I don't really understand the statement about Christians marrying Jews or Muslims. Jews don't believe that Jesus is the Way and Muslims see Jesus as a prophet(Correct me if I'm wrong) but He is not their Messiah.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

They all believe in only one God, and that is the central tenant of those faiths.

I am glad we can agree to disagree--that doesn't seem to happen much in this particular forum.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

> They all believe in only one God


 That's true but for Christians, salvation through Jesus Christ is the only way to get to heaven. Meanwhile the Jewish religion does not give any recognition to Jesus and Muslims see him as a mere prophet, not important enough to be followed. They follow Muhammed's teachings and not His.
I think an interfaith marraige would be difficult betwwen any three of these religions unless it doesn't play huge part in your life. 

A marraige between a believer and an unbeliever will be difficult also. I see it like it'll just be you and God...and that person will just be left out if he/she doesn't have the same relationship that you have with God or even believe in Him for that matter. In the end one of the two will have to conform.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Jewish faith does recognize Jesus.

And, while I consider myself Chrisitian, I don't think salvation through Jesus Christ is the only way to get to heaven.  There are people who will live and die and never hear of Jesus Christ, and I don't believe that if they live their life in a way that's pleasing to God, whether they know they are doing that or not, that they won't get to heaven.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

> The Jewish faith does recognize Jesus


 Who or what do they recognize Him as?


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

You haven't heard of the group Jews for Jesus?

Jews believe Jesus was a prohphet/teacher (grass roots kind of guy), but not the messiah.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh okay you're talking about Christian Jews...I've heard of them and they're a fraction of the Jews.  The majority of Jews don't recognize Him as Messiah or even a prophet.  They think that Jesus came after the last of the prophets.   Like Alexstin, I too will agree to disagree


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

"Some Jews, believing that Jesus was an inspired prophet or even the long-awaited Messiah, had become his followers—the chief of these were the Twelve Disciples. At the time of Jesus' death, Christianity was not a separate religion, but a small Hebrew sect with dim prospects for survival. 

In the years immediately following the crucifixion, the religion of Jesus was confined almost exclusively to Jews, who could more appropriately be called Jewish-Christians. The word Christian came from a name given Jesus: Christ (the Lord's Anointed, the Messiah). Missionaries of this dissenting Christian movement within Judaism were called Apostles-those sent out to preach the gospel, or good news, about Christ. They addressed themselves to Jews and to converts to Judaism who, because they did not adhere fully to Mosaic Law, were not wholly accepted by the Jewish community. Before Christianity could realize the universal implications of Jesus' teachings and become a world religion, as distinct from a Jewish sect, it had to extricate itself from Jewish ritual, politics, and culture. This achievement was the work of a Hellenized Jew named Saul, known to the world as Saint Paul. "

Marvin Perry, Western Civilization, Ideas, Politics, and Society, 2nd edition. Pages 150-67
Copyright 1985 Houghton Mifflin Company. 

There are still some Jews who view Jesus as a teacher/prophet (not the Orthodox sects, but the more relaxed groups).

But, you are right, we don't have to agree.


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a link with some word based examples in 
http://aibi.gospelcom.net/articles/noway.htm


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

So, does marrying a believer ensure that none of those negative things will happen?

"It is inappropriate for it to be physically joined to the body of an unbeliever. It would be like building a passageway between a temple of God and temple of the Devil."

"At critical points Satan "pulls the strings" - it may be when you try to send them to Sunday School or arguments may always start before church. You will have someone Satan can control beside you, in your home, influencing your destiny and that of your children. The unbelievers conduct is according to a lower set of principles called "the flesh"."

The above is taken from the site you linked.  This reads like pure propoganda to me, and I personally avoid Christians, or anyone for that matter, who thinks that everything that isn't Christian related is of the Devil.

"Marrying an unbeliever is not a grey area. Its not something that one Christian can do and another not do. God has said "No"therefore you do not have a choice."

Please, someone, quote a scripture that EXPLICITLY states that Christians cannot marry a nonbeliever, otherwise the above, also taken from that site, is simply one person's opinion.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

The word "Christian" isn't found in the Bible because it wasn't formulated until later. The scripture I would have told was the one about the unequally yoked thing but you disagree with its meaning.  To me when I envision two people being yoked, I see two people becoming one...like what happens in marriage.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not that I disagree with the meaning of the verse, it's just that that particular verse is NOT referring to marriage.  It just isn't, but people want to believe that it is and make it that way in their minds.

ETA: My Oxford Study Bible has the word "Christian" in it a lot.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2006)

alexstin said:
			
		

> My statements aren't directed at you or anyone else. It is a reply to the orginal poster's question.
> 
> What do you think it means when the bible refers to not being unequally yoked?
> 
> ...


 
*I am co-signing alexstin.  I don't think she meant to offend or was speaking to anyone inparticular.  I was always told if you throw a rock in a pack of dogs the one who screams is the one who gets hit.  I often get my toes stepped on from the pulpit.  I just take would I heard and try my best to do better.*

*Lord knows it is hard enough being saved and staying on the straight and narrow.  Do you think I would hook my self up with an unsaved person.  Heck No !!!!  It is difficult enough dealing with a Saved person.  Why consider being with a person who does not share in your beliefs?*

*The bible says:*

*Deuteronomy 22:**10* 

Do not plow with a bull and a donkey together.
You shall not plow with an ox [a clean animal] and a donkey [unclean] together
You know the bull will listen the donkey is going to do it's own thing.  If you have 2 donkeys, at least you can expect them both to be stubborn.  

*2 Corinthians 6:14-16 (Amplified Bible)*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)* Copyright © 1954, 1958, 1962, 1964, 1965, 1987 by The Lockman Foundation


 

 

 

 


14Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers [do not make mismated alliances with them or come under a different yoke with them, inconsistent with your faith]. For what partnership have right living and right standing with God with iniquity and lawlessness? Or how can light have fellowship with darkness? 
    15What harmony can there be between Christ and Belial [the devil]? Or what has a believer in common with an unbeliever?     16What agreement [can there be between] a temple of God and idols? For we are the temple of the living God; even as God said, I will dwell in and with and among them and will walk in and with and among them, and I will be their God, and they shall be My people.

The Bible states that this should not be done.  Please do not learn the hard way.  Ask God to lead you, and listen when he gives you an answer.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Again, this verse is NOT speaking to marriage.  It just isn't, not matter how much you want it to.  

You can make it have that meaning for yourself, but you would be taking it out of context.


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

Hee Hee!  I was just talking to DH about this thread and he said "What did you say mature believers for"???? 

In my thinking I was giving grace to babes in Christ because some may truly think that it's okay to marry an unbeliever. If I were to rewrite it I would leave out the world mature.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> The Jewish faith does recognize Jesus.
> 
> And, while I consider myself Chrisitian, I don't think salvation through Jesus Christ is the only way to get to heaven. There are people who will live and die and never hear of Jesus Christ, and I don't believe that if they live their life in a way that's pleasing to God, whether they know they are doing that or not, that they won't get to heaven.


 
I am reading this late and getting bits and pieces.

Not jumping on you just asking a question.  If you are a follower of Jesus Christ, how can you say there are other ways to salvation.  God has designed it so that no one with understanding who is able to make a decision will die without hearing the gospel of Jesus Christ.  This is the reason there are missionaries over seas to spread the gospel.

When they go over seas they have many devices of sharing the gospel in every language.  Usually Christians over seas are much bolder than we are in the States.

Just a question to ponder.  What makes you a Christian? You stated that you consider your self a Christian.  Do you consider your self saved?


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeal[B said:
			
		

> It is difficult enough dealing with a Saved person.  Why consider being with a person who does not share in your beliefs?[/B]
> 
> Truer words have never been spoken!!


----------



## alexstin (Feb 13, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Again, this verse is NOT speaking to marriage.  It just isn't, not matter how much you want it to.
> 
> You can make it have that meaning for yourself, but you would be taking it out of context.




Just curious, what verse gives the okay to marry someone outside the Christian faith??


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

> Again, this verse is NOT speaking to marriage. It just isn't, not matter how much you want it to.
> 
> You can make it have that meaning for yourself, but you would be taking it out of context.


You won't be taking it out of context when you apply to marriage.  The meaning of it still holds true and still makes sense even when you are applying it to marriage.  It says do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers.  Can't you also be unequally yoked in a marriage situation?


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

I consider myself a Christian because I have accepted Jesus Christ as my Lord and Savior and was baptized a Believer's Baptism.  I am active in my church and have been for a while, and I even made Religion one of my majors in college.  Believe me, I love the Lord, and He does wonderful things in my life EVERYDAY, and I make the time to thank Him for the good and the bad, and I make time to share those moments with people.

I don't believe that those who never hear the Word of God as we believe it won't go to heaven because I don't take the Bible at its literal interpretation, and I don't believe God would punish those who never had the chance to know about him.  I wrote about this in a previous post on this topic.  I was not speaking of those who know of Him.  But, I also believe that those who know of God and choose to worship him in a way other than Christianity will also receive his grace.  Only God knows our hearts, and I don't believe that it is up to us to judge if someone is worshipping Him properly or not.  Too often I find that Christians see themselves as an exclusive "club", believing that their profession of faith will cover them no matter what they do because, hey, they accept Jesus and the rest be damned.  I don't think so.

I am very torn about missionaries and missions.  I have been on a few mission trips, and I don't know that they are always such a good thing.  Like the saying goes, "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions."  I don't have an answer as to what should be done in this situation, but I just don't feel comfortable with missions right now.


iiBlackbarbieii, my point is that that verse is not speaking to marriage when read in the context in which it was written. You (genrally speaking) are applying it to the concept of marriage to prove your point. Fine. In an earlier post I mentioned that Paul wrote that in a letter to the church in Corinth encouraging the members of that church to band together and encourage each other to be steadfast in their beliefs. It has nothing to do with marriage and doesn't mention it ANYWHERE in that passage. If you want to make it apply to marriage, fine, but don't claim that it does in its original context because that would not be true. That's like just pulling out bible passages to justify whatever you want. I could do that to justify being submissive, mean, harsh, happy, sad . . . the list goes on. When anything is used out of its original context it looses a bit of its original meaning, and I think that's what's happening here.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 13, 2006)

A couple of you sisters on this board are strong.

BlackBarbie and Alexstin just to name a couple. I really pray that the Lord continues to encourage, strengthen, and guide you in the word of the Lord God Almighty. May the Holy Spirit continue to guide you in all truth and righteousness.

My only comment is that the Lord will finish the work that he has begun in his children. We can't change or futher something that was started in the Spirit with the natural. I have come to realized no matter how much scripture I pull out hebrew or greek translation if someone does not have the ears to hear than its of no use. Speak it and live it and let the Lord do the rest.

Remember to continue to spread Gods great message in love (which you are doing) and continue to plant seeds and allow him to do the watering/growing/maturing.

My short example. My friend believed everyone goes to heaven who accepts Jesus as Lord and Savior. I disagree with this belief. I told her why and brought out the scripture. She said she still believed everyone goes to Heaven. I left it at that. A couple months later during her own time studying the bible, she calls me ecstatic. She read in some passage why not everyone goes to heaven just because they believe and the idea of a 3 fold delieverance. I don't know where this came from, but the Holy Spirit lead her in that truth. It really showed me that I can plant seeds but I must let God handle the rest and just how awesome the Holy Spirit is to guide us in our walk with Christ.

May all of you lovely Sistas continue or began to walk in the perfect will of the Lord.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

> I don't think salvation through Jesus Christ is the only way to get to heaven.


"Jesus answered, I am the way the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me" John 14:6.


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

And for those people who NEVER had the chance to hear of Jesus during their lifetime?  What about those people?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh my comment on the thread.

Could not marry anyone of another faith. I really believe in a woman submitting to her husband. I believe this cause I have faith that God/Jesus Christ is leading my husband to care for his family. I personally do not have faith in any human to do more right by me than my Lord and savior.

I talk about God too much and really believe in spiritual warfare to be laid up and becoming one with someone that doesn't believe in my God.

The un equally yoke scripture does apply to marriage as well as friendships and relationships within a family. I love all my family dearly, but the ones that worship the world I do not spend alot of time with. I don't run away from them its all good its family, but I am not on the phone chopping it up telling them all my business or asking for advice.

Paul advises Christians to stay with their unsaved or spouses of another faith as well. So if you two get married and all of a sudden you find Jesus, that doesn't mean you have leeway (sp) to leave your spouse you need to stick it out.

Thats all.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2006)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> A couple of you sisters on this board are strong.
> 
> BlackBarbie and Alexstin just to name a couple. I really pray that the Lord continues to encourage, strengthen, and guide you in the word of the Lord God Almighty. May the Holy Spirit continue to guide you in all truth and righteousness.
> 
> ...


 
*AMEN!!!!*

Being that God gave me a sense of humor....  I am picking my pearls up and I am out.  While I'm at it.... How did this dust get on my feet?


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

That scripture DOES NOT MENTION MARRIAGE!  You all can link it to marriage until you are blue in the face, but it does not!  Paul was not talking about marriage in that letter.  

What you are doing is comparable to taking something someone said last year about gardening and applying it to house cleaning.  The literal leap can be made, but that was NOT the original context or point of reference for the comment.  It just wasn't.

This thread isn't even on topic anymore, so, ladies, while it was nice debating, I am done.  Not because I don't have the courage or strength to continue my point of view, but because I feel this is no longer productive.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 13, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> And for those people who NEVER had the chance to hear of Jesus during their lifetime?  What about those people?




Thats a really good question. With the limited amount I know from the bible (cause you can't ever no everything) I guess they aren't going to make it to the Father. I can't say they are in hell or heaven cause only the Lord knows there fate. But we can only get to the Father through the Son. Sooo..yea. 

But, who knows that scripture about Cornelius (sp) the first gentile to receive the Holy Spirit. He did not know Jesus, but he was dedicated to prayer and serving God and asking him to lead him in all truth. And thats when God sent Simon (Peter) to his house and gave him the good news about Jesus Christ.

So, yea I guess the Lord will interecede for those he chooses.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks TrustMeLove 

Mkh_77 are you okay?  Topics like these can get the blood boiling but I don't want you to be mad...


----------



## mkh_77 (Feb 13, 2006)

One last thing . . . I do appreciate everyone's opinion and I am not harboring any ill feelings.  Luckily, we all live in a place where we are free to believe what we will.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 13, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> *AMEN!!!!*
> 
> Being that God gave me a sense of humor....  I am picking my pearls up and I am out.  While I'm at it.... How did this dust get on my feet?




Hahaha Ohhh girl you be in your word dontcha. lol I said that all churchy too. Girl get out before fire and brimstone hit the thread. hahaha You are crazy. Get away from the mud before you get dirty too. Don't mess up your outfit out there trying to feed no swine and fall into the mud yourself.

Disclaimer: Thread directed at Zeal only. No name calling on my behalf. I apologize to any who are offended. Jokes.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2006)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> Hahaha Ohhh girl you be in your word dontcha. lol I said that all churchy too. Girl get out before fire and brimstone hit the thread. hahaha You are crazy. Get away from the mud before you get dirty too. Don't mess up your outfit out there trying to feed no swine and fall into the mud yourself.
> 
> Disclaimer: Thread directed at Zeal only. *No name calling* on my behalf. I apologize to any who are offended. Jokes.


 
Hee hee hee!!!!!


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 14, 2006)

This a such a good thread, and everyone is getting along so well. I believe I could be with someone who was non-Christian, but best believe my children will be Christian.  If that wouldn't work, then the relationship wouldn't.  I'm all for everyone believing what they choose, but for as long as I can' I'll show my children my beliefs.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow Ladies!  I have just finished reading everyone's responses.  I couldn't get on the boards yesterday, and it's late now, but wow!

I see everyone's point of view and I have thought about each person's response.

Whether you believe that you can marry an unbeliever or not, I did want to give food for thought.

As we all know Paul wrote 1 Corinthians 7:12-15 and 2 Corinthians 6:14-16:

12To the rest I say this (I, not the Lord): If any brother has a wife who is not a believer and she is willing to live with him, he must not divorce her. 13And if a woman has a husband who is not a believer and he is willing to live with her, she must not divorce him. 14For the unbelieving husband has been sanctified through his wife, and the unbelieving wife has been sanctified through her believing husband. Otherwise your children would be unclean, but as it is, they are holy. 

    15But if the unbeliever leaves, let him do so. A believing man or woman is not bound in such circumstances; God has called us to live in peace.

*2 Corinthians 6:14-16**14*Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? Or what fellowship can light have with darkness? *15*What harmony is there between Christ and Belial? What does a believer have in common with an unbeliever? *16*What agreement is there between the temple of God and idols? For we are the temple of the living God. As God has said: "I will live with them and walk among them, and I will be their God, and they will be my people.".


Do you all believe this was God's intention, or do you think it was Paul writing his own thoughts (I know there is a debate about this, but I wanted your opinion)?  The reason being, could this affect how we as Christians have been taught to think of non-Christians?  Just another question.

I didn't know the first one would bring so many thought-provoking responses, but I appreciate it ladies!


----------



## alexstin (Feb 15, 2006)

It doesn't change how I see nonChristians. Jesus hung out with the "scum of the earth" the people everyone hated. If I as a Christian wouldn't be caught dead having a nonsaved person over for dinner for instance then I have missed His message. I do believe in "hanging out" with nonChristians but it is a ministry. I would relate to an unbeliever in an entirely different way. An unbeliever would not/could not be my best friend but can we go shopping together, can we share a meal........for sure.  

Not because I'm better but I'm not compromising for the sake of relationship(and eventuall no matter how "good" that unsaved person is, something in their life will cause you to compromise IF you let it) so just as some came to Jesus and received what He had to say others sadly walked away because they weren't willing to make adjustments in their life to walk with the Lord.

Jesus' inner circle was made up of people who believed He was Lord and lived a life accordingly(accept for Judas obviously). Jesus is the bridegroom and "the church" is the bride. Now, why is it that not just anyone can be a bride of Christ? You have to believe before you become a part of Him. If Jesus says that believers are His bride, though He ministered to everyone ,then do you really think He would want a believer to take an unbeliever as sposue?


----------



## sithembile (Feb 15, 2006)

alexstin said:
			
		

> It doesn't change how I see nonChristians. Jesus hung out with the "scum of the earth" the people everyone hated. If I as a Christian wouldn't be caught dead having a nonsaved person over for dinner for instance then I have missed His message. I do believe in "hanging out" with nonChristians but it is a ministry. I would relate to an unbeliever in an entirely different way. An unbeliever would not/could not be my best friend but can we go shopping together, can we share a meal........for sure.
> 
> Not because I'm better but I'm not compromising for the sake of relationship(and eventuall no matter how "good" that unsaved person is, something in their life will cause you to compromise IF you let it) so just as some came to Jesus and received what He had to say others sadly walked away because they weren't willing to make adjustments in their life to walk with the Lord.
> 
> Jesus' inner circle was made up of people who believed He was Lord and lived a life accordingly(accept for Judas obviously). Jesus is the bridegroom and "the church" is the bride. Now, why is it that not just anyone can be a bride of Christ? You have to believe before you become a part of Him. If Jesus says that believers are His bride, though He ministered to everyone ,then do you really think He would want a believer to take an unbeliever as sposue?



I agree with this. As a believer, Jesus is the most important person in my life. If I were to choose an unbeliever, then we would not have much in common because I try to live my everyday life based on the Word of God, I love God passionately, and I'd want the person I'd become "one" with to share my passion. I'd want my husband to encourage and lead me in my faith. I'd find it hard to obey God and submit to a man who is not submissive to God. I just don't see how it could work for me. That is why Paul asks what light has in common with darkness. The Bible also states "Can 2 walk together unless they be agreed?"


----------



## mahogany (Feb 16, 2006)

sithembile said:
			
		

> I agree with this. As a believer, Jesus is the most important person in my life. If I were to choose an unbeliever, then we would not have much in common because I try to live my everyday life based on the Word of God, I love God passionately, and I'd want the person I'd become "one" with to share my passion. I'd want my husband to encourage and lead me in my faith. I'd find it hard to obey God and submit to a man who is not submissive to God. I just don't see how it could work for me. That is why Paul asks what light has in common with darkness. The Bible also states "Can 2 walk together unless they be agreed?"




ITA! Why put yourself in a situation like that where the end result will be nothing but conflicts. Christianity is not a religion, it should be a way of life. So how can two people live two separate lives in harmony when they should be in unity?


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting thread. I couldn't be married to a non-believer. I've been in a non-marriage relationship with one, and it was a complete mess.

However, it may work for some people. It may be ordained for some, for ministry purposes, and I am not one to judge that.

I also agree that some scriptures are taken out of context, but I'll leave that be.

BTW ladies, husbands and wives are to submit to eachother.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 16, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. I couldn't be married to a non-believer. I've been in a non-marriage relationship with one, and it was a complete mess.
> 
> However, it may work for some people. It may be ordained for some, for ministry purposes, and I am not one to judge that.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the replies!  By the way Lauren, your hair is amazing (sorry off-topic)!


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 16, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Do you all believe this is possible? I am not married yet, but I wonder if God would only put me with a Christian. I know we are to love our neighbors.
> 
> So, do you all believe that the right person could be Muslim or some other faith? I know the Christian ministers would say no, but I know couples who have had successful marriages, but are not of the same faith.


 
I belive that it is possible for God to show you someone who is to be your spouse who is not a Christian or saved.  But that doesn’t mean you go and date them and marry them, because we as believers must line everything up with the Word of God and his timing or season for the matter (Ecc. 3:1).  

The scripture gives clear warning against marrying unbelievers, so the God-sent spouse would need to be a believer before dating and especially before marriage.  In the OT, this command was given to the children of Israel in the Deut 7:3-4 not to marry foreignors, and is reiterated in other sections as well.  Not only do we see the devastating affects of when great leaders of the Bible do this like Sampson, Solomon, and Ahab, but when you peruse the scripture, you see clear examples of when God’s people chose to be disobedient and married people who did not serve God, and the devastating effects it had on them and their seed (i.e. Judges 3, 1 Kings 11, Ezra 10, etc.).  In the NT, Paul addresses in the letters to the church at Corinth (1 and 2 Corinthians) how to deal and handle issues of sexual immorality and marriage in the church.  We have the scripture that tells us not to be unequally yoked with unbelievers (2 Cor 6), which is not specifically about marriage, but is inclusive of any area where you will be bonded with an unbeliever, which includes marriage along with certain business deals, fellowships, etc, that would lead you to compromise your relationship with God.  When animals like oxen are yoked (bonded) together, it was done so that there strength could be used together.  When two animals are yoked together equally, they can use their strength together and more work can be accomplished with them working together.  However, when you have two oxen that are not equally yoked, the two actually work against each other and the slower ox can actually break the back of the stronger because of the strain. Marriage is a life yoke.  If you marry someone who doesn’t believe, the same effect that happens with the unequally yoked oxen is the same thing that happens in marriage.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 16, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> This a such a good thread, and everyone is getting along so well. I believe I could be with someone who was non-Christian, but best believe my children will be Christian. If that wouldn't work, then the relationship wouldn't. I'm all for everyone believing what they choose, but for as long as I can' I'll show my children my beliefs.


 
How can you guarantee that you children will be Christian?  Even 2 believers together can't guarantee that one.  If you marry someone who is not a believer, they will have equal opportunity to raise their children in their belief system as you do.  Even if the person "guarantees" that before you marry, that they will allow their children to be raised in a Christian household, that is highly likely to change once you have children, and even if it doesn't then, your children will undoubtely ask questions to your spouse, and their answers might not reflect what the Bible says.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> I belive that it is possible for God to show you someone who is to be your spouse who is not a Christian or saved.  But that doesn’t mean you go and date them and marry them, because we as believers must line everything up with the Word of God and his timing or season for the matter (Ecc. 3:1).
> 
> The scripture gives clear warning against marrying unbelievers, so the God-sent spouse would need to be a believer before dating and especially before marriage.  In the OT, this command was given to the children of Israel in the Deut 7:3-4 not to marry foreignors, and is reiterated in other sections as well.  Not only do we see the devastating affects of when great leaders of the Bible do this like Sampson, Solomon, and Ahab, but when you peruse the scripture, you see clear examples of when God’s people chose to be disobedient and married people who did not serve God, and the devastating effects it had on them and their seed (i.e. Judges 3, 1 Kings 11, Ezra 10, etc.).  In the NT, Paul addresses in the letters to the church at Corinth (1 and 2 Corinthians) how to deal and handle issues of sexual immorality and marriage in the church.  We have the scripture that tells us not to be unequally yoked with unbelievers (2 Cor 6), which is not specifically about marriage, but is inclusive of any area where you will be bonded with an unbeliever, which includes marriage along with certain business deals, fellowships, etc, that would lead you to compromise your relationship with God.  When animals like oxen are yoked (bonded) together, it was done so that there strength could be used together.  When two animals are yoked together equally, they can use their strength together and more work can be accomplished with them working together.  However, when you have two oxen that are not equally yoked, the two actually work against each other and the slower ox can actually break the back of the stronger because of the strain. Marriage is a life yoke.  If you marry someone who doesn’t believe, the same effect that happens with the unequally yoked oxen is the same thing that happens in marriage.



Thanks for this perspective!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Feb 20, 2006)

To put it simply.  I think that you can have an interfaith marriage that works.  You don't know who God is molding for you, or vice versa.  It could be someone of no faith who finds you and you become his light and path to wanting to build his own personal relationship with God, it could also be someone of another faith. The problem, with that lies in if you are both strong in your faith and your faiths are different, that could cause problems.  But I mean these are things you discuss upfront.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am a Christian and my husband was raised a catholic. He calls himself a non-practising catholic. 
When we met, I hadnt been going to church for a long time, and I still havent been going. However, I'd say from then to now, my relationship with the Lord and my understanding of who God is has grown and changed so much, and shaped me.

I dont consider my husband an unbeliever. We've had talks about what we believe as 'christians'. I'm not a catholic and I dont believe in their ways of worship/doctrine. Neither does he, but imo, he still doesnt have that personal relationship with Christ.
I'd say though, the problems that we encounter, or that he brings to the relationship would have been no different if he was a 'born again believer'. I can bet money on that.
our issues dont surround our beliefs. 
I trust God for a great and prosperous marriage and I pray all the time.

I would say though that having a husband who actively seeks God's face would be a great benefit for me. 

I can only speak for my marriage and relationships in the past. And although I am a Christian and we share similar beliefs about God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit; we still have a lot of growing to do, and the situations I have seen God put before us to work through is a constant reminder of how much he is real in our lives and that regardless of what his organized religion is; prayer changes things, and he is moving us to trust in HIm more and more each day.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 21, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I am a Christian and my husband was raised a catholic. He calls himself a non-practising catholic.
> When we met, I hadnt been going to church for a long time, and I still havent been going. However, I'd say from then to now, my relationship with the Lord and my understanding of who God is has grown and changed so much, and shaped me.
> 
> I dont consider my husband an unbeliever. We've had talks about what we believe as 'christians'. I'm not a catholic and I dont believe in their ways of worship/doctrine. Neither does he, but imo, he still doesnt have that personal relationship with Christ.
> ...



Do you find that respect is one of the reasons your relationship is working.  Even if you don't have the same "beliefs," do you think that respecting the other person's views helps?

I ask this because I would assume those of you in successful interfaith marriages have learned to respect the other person's beliefs, even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 21, 2006)

Last, the reason I posed this question is because I wondered if God could bring two people together of different faiths, backgrounds, etc, and still make a marriage work (and still bless it).  I know the bible says that if one spouse if faithful and the other is not, then the unbelieving spouse is saved by the saved spouse's faith (*1 Corinthians 7:14For the unbelieving husband has been sanctified through his wife, and the unbelieving wife has been sanctified through her believing husband. Otherwise your children would be unclean, but as it is, they are holy.*). 

I know we shouldn't look for people of other faiths, but I wondered if God Himself would actually bring two people together.  The more my relationship with God develops, the more I realize that His ways are soooooooooooo different from ours.  It's not that I believe He would ever contradict His own word.  It's just that He does things in ways that we would not expect (i.e.  do you think most believers of that time would have expected Him to use a young, unmarried, lower-class woman to deliver the Messiah?).

I just believe His ways are so high, we could never understand them, even if we tried.

No I'm not married, and I'm not dating someone of a different faith.  This thought just popped in my head, and I wanted to know what you all thought!


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 22, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I am a Christian and my husband was raised a catholic. He calls himself a non-practising catholic.
> When we met, I hadnt been going to church for a long time, and I still havent been going. However, I'd say from then to now, my relationship with the Lord and my understanding of who God is has grown and changed so much, and shaped me.
> 
> I dont consider my husband an unbeliever. We've had talks about what we believe as 'christians'. I'm not a catholic and I dont believe in their ways of worship/doctrine. Neither does he, but imo, he still doesnt have that personal relationship with Christ.
> ...


Are Catholics not Christians?


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> How can you guarantee that you children will be Christian?  Even 2 believers together can't guarantee that one.  If you marry someone who is not a believer, they will have equal opportunity to raise their children in their belief system as you do.  Even if the person "guarantees" that before you marry, that they will allow their children to be raised in a Christian household, that is highly likely to change once you have children, and even if it doesn't then, your children will undoubtely ask questions to your spouse, and their answers might not reflect what the Bible says.


Of course not one can guarntee that, but I will raise my children in a Christian household.  Believe what you will.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

My life revolves around God and Jesus.  I try to study the word daily.  And I love having people around me that love Jesus.  I personally could not marry someone who is not a Christian.  

A friend of mine is trying to hook me up with his godbrother.  I told him that it's not going to happen because his godbrother is not a Christian.  My friend says "I hear what you're saying but isn't it better to have a non-Christian that respects you and loves you than a Christian that treats you like dirt?"

I had to tell him that first of all a man that treats me like dirt is not being Christ-like.  And then I asked him "Isn't it possible that God can provide me with someone who is a Christian AND loves and respects me?  Why can't I have all of that?"

My uncle is Christian and has been married to my aunt for 20 years and she's Hindu.  It's been working for them I guess.  But just because it's working for them doesn't mean that I should put myself in that type of situation.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Of course not one can guarntee that, but I will raise my children in a Christian household.  Believe what you will.



Definately raise your children in a Christian household.

My mom has a friend that is a devout Christian and raised her son in a Christian household.  He's an adult now and he doesn't believe in God at all.

It happens...It's sad but it happens.


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 23, 2006)

[/QUOTE]





			
				EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> My life revolves around God and Jesus. I try to study the word daily. And I love having people around me that love Jesus. I personally could not marry someone who is not a Christian.
> 
> A friend of mine is trying to hook me up with his godbrother. I told him that it's not going to happen because his godbrother is not a Christian. My friend says "I hear what you're saying but isn't it better to have a non-Christian that respects you and loves you than a Christian that treats you like dirt?"
> 
> ...


 
Interesting post, I like those stories!



> Definately raise your children in a Christian household.
> 
> My mom has a friend that is a devout Christian and raised her son in a Christian household. He's an adult now and he doesn't believe in God at all.
> 
> It happens...It's sad but it happens.


 
It does, and she did her best to raise him a Christian.  There's only so much you can do, free will does exist.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your opinions!


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 24, 2006)

The Bible also says no too, so it just isn't Christian ministers that say it.

I was surprised at this statement:  "I think it's about wether religion is a core issue or not."

In the life of a Christian, their faith is supposed to be the most core aspect of their life.

However, looking at how Christianity is practiced these days, maybe I should be more surprised if it were.

I agree with your comments, Alexstin... later


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 24, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Are Catholics not Christians?


 
I wasnt raised to believe that. Although I do now, to some extent. I look at the application of the doctrine in the person's life, somethings just dont mesh for me. For example, saying the rosary and the methods of baptism as a child rather than a conscious decision as an adult with other Christian faiths.

Seriously though, I would encourage any Christian women to seek a man who mirrors her walk with God. know what I mean? someone who you can grow with.

My Christian walk hasnt been a core focus of my life for a long time. Yes I pray, I seek the Lord's face about everything, but I know that I'm not living in the perfect will of God.. yet! 
I dont live in condemnation everyday though, because of my marriage or because of my walk, but I life in Faith and victory because I see God bringing me to a place where I will appreciate my relationship with Him even more because of the practical understanding of who I am in Jesus. 
I see Him doing the same thing with my husband.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 24, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Of course not one can guarntee that, but I will raise my children in a Christian household. Believe what you will.


 
All I am saying is that you stated that you could be with someone who is an unbeliever, yet you will raise your children in a Christian household.  Wouldn't the best environment in order to raise kids to be in a household where both parents are imparting the Word of God in their lives?  If this is best, why do we as Christian women settle for less?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> All I am saying is that you stated that you could be with someone who is an unbeliever, yet you will raise your children in a Christian household. Wouldn't the best environment in order to raise kids to be in a household where both parents are imparting the Word of God in their lives? If this is best, why do we as Christian women settle for less?


 
We settle for 'less' for lots of reasons.
1 - We cant wait. because we're either getting older, anxious to have sex or something.

2.- Some of the Christian men in our lives were the worst ever.. worse than the non-christians that we know. So whats the difference.

3 - We just dont have the forsight to understand the need to have a man of faith leading our households.. 
and the list goes on and on

None are justifications btw.
Discussions like these make me happy to understand the whole concept of Jesus dying on the cross and his ever giving gift of salvation and forgiveness. 
Like my mother says, Thank God, that God isnt like man. Cos we'd condemn everyone


----------



## Zeal (Feb 24, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> We settle for 'less' for lots of reasons.
> 1 - We cant wait. because we're either getting older, anxious to have sex or something.
> 
> 2.- Some of the Christian men in our lives were the worst ever.. worse than the non-christians that we know. So whats the difference.
> ...


 
Whew !!!!!   At first I was thinking this is how you felt trini.  I was about to go to knee-bone valley.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder what was the scum of the earth back in Jesus' day?


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 25, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Whew !!!!! At first I was thinking this is how you felt trini. I was about to go to knee-bone valley.


 
    



			
				trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I wasnt raised to believe that. Although I do now, to some extent. *I look at the application of the doctrine in the person's life, somethings just dont mesh for me. For example, saying the rosary and the methods of baptism as a child rather than a conscious decision as an adult with other Christian faiths.*
> 
> Seriously though, I would encourage any Christian women to seek a man who mirrors her walk with God. know what I mean? someone who you can grow with.
> 
> ...


 
I feel the same way.  I've also notice that "*some*" Catholics tend to revere the Virgin Mary more than Jesus.  Waaayyyyy more. And all of the Saints that they pray to...I had no clue there were so many!  Should you not just pray to the Lord?  I also have a problem with the reverence of the Pope and the hiearchy inself.  But that's another topic lol!


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 25, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I wonder what was the scum of the earth back in Jesus' day?


Lepers??? Unwed mothers, son-less Father....just wild gusses.


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Feb 25, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Lepers??? *Unwed mothers*, son-less Father....just wild gusses.


Well thank God for his saving grace, cause if not I guess I'd be scum


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is what the Bible says about Interfaith Marriage:

*1 Corinthians 7:12-17*

12But to the rest I say, not the Lord, that if any brother has a wife who is an unbeliever, and she consents to live with him, he must not divorce her. 
 13And a woman who has an unbelieving husband, and he consents to live with her, she must not send her husband away. 
 14For the unbelieving husband is sanctified through his wife, and the unbelieving wife is sanctified through her believing husband; for otherwise your children are unclean, but now they are holy. 
 15Yet if the unbelieving one leaves, let him leave; the brother or the sister is not under bondage in such cases, but God has called us to peace. 
 16For how do you know, O wife, whether you will save your husband? Or how do you know, O husband, whether you will save your wife?  17Only, as the Lord has assigned to each one, as God has called each, in this manner let him walk And so I direct in all the churches.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Here is what the Bible says about Interfaith Marriage:
> 
> *1 Corinthians 7:12-17*
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Poohbear!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I wonder what was the scum of the earth back in Jesus' day?



I think it's pretty much the same as it is today.  Look at who we think of as the scum of the earth now.

But, I think there's a huge difference (or at least there can be) between who we think of as the scum of the earth and who the Lord thinks of that way.  For example, we may look at certain people with judgment, but the Lord knows our every thought, every experience, and He knows exactly why we behave the way we do (he saw everything that happened in our lifetime).  For example, if there was a woman who the world viewed as a slut, God may know that she had a difficult upbringing, or maybe suffered sex abuse, or maybe looks for that love in men that she didn't get at home.  The point is, I think God's ways are so much higher than ours.  That's one of the reasons I posed this question about interfaith marriage in the first place.  

I wondered if God could bring two different people together and still make a blessed marriage.  Some think yes, others think no.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 26, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Poohbear!


Your welcome!

I also wanted to add to my post to explain those verses.  I found a commentary that really breaks some of the verses down fairly well:

Verse 14
The blessings that flow to believers don't stop there, but extend to others.  God regards the marriage as "sanctified" (set apart for his use) by the presence of one Christian spouse.  The other does not receive salvation automatically, but is helped by this relationship.  The children of such a marriage are to be regarded as Christians (because of God's blessing on the family unit) until they are old enough to decide for themselves.

Verses 15,16
This verse is misused by some as a loophole to get out of a marriage.  But Paul's statements were given to encourage the Christian spouse to try to get along with the unbeliever and make the marriage work.  If, however, the unbelieving spouse insisted on leaving, Paul said to let him or her go.  The only alternative would be for the Christian to deny his or her faith to preserve the marrage, and that would be worse than dissolving the marriage.  Paul's purpose in writing this was to urge the married couples to seek unity, not separation.

Verse 17
Apparently the Corinthians were ready to make wholesale changes without thinking through the ramifications.  Paul was writing to say that people should be Christians where they are.  You can do God's work and demonstrate your faith _anywhere. _If you became a Christian after marriage, and your spouse is not a believer, remember that you don't have to be married to a Christian to live for Christ.  Don't assume that you are in the wrong place, stuck with the wrong person.  You may be just where God wants you (see verse 20).

I found that commentary very helpful and just had to share.  Hope that helps some more!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hey mkh_77 and others, this may help clear things up about 2 Corinthians 6:14-17...*

In these verses, Paul urged believers not to form binding relationships with nonbelievers because this _might_ weaken their Christian commitment, integrity, or standards.  In 1 Corinthains 5:9 & 10, Paul had explained that this did not mean isolating themselves from unbelievers.  In the verses I posted (1 Corinthians 7:12 & 13), Paul even told Christians to stay with their nonbelieving spouses.  This is what it all boils down to... Paul wanted believers to be active in their witness for Christ to nonbelievers, but they should not lock themselves into personal or business relationships that could cause them to compromise their faith.  Believers should avoid situations that would force them to divide their loyalties.  That's it.  

For those who have discovered God's Kingdom of light, there can be no contact or compromise with the kingdom of darkness.  Separation from the world involves more than keeping our distance from sinners; it means staying close to God.  It involves more than avoiding entertainment that leads to sin; it extends into how we spend our time and money.  There is no way to separate ourselves from all sinful influences (Shoot, we live in a sinful, evil, crooked world).  Nevertheless, we are to resist the sin around us, not give up and never give in.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 27, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I wondered if God could bring two different people together and still make a blessed marriage.  Some think yes, others think no.



Just a couple of brief comments as religious debates tend to get too convoluted and endless at times, although it is understandable. Plus, I'm just a baby in Christ so I can't really discuss anything fully yet.

IMO, and from what has been discussed in my church, ALL marriages are blessed. A marriage is more than a union, it IS a blessing from God.

Moreover, as a Christian, it's right to segregate your ways from the world, but IMO I don't think it's "right" to separate yourselves from the world. And also, an interfaith marriage WILL work--- NOT if YOUR faith _isn't_ a core issue in your life, BUT IMO, ONLY if your faith IS central and the most important in *your* life.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 27, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Just a couple of brief comments as religious debates tend to get too convoluted and endless at times, although it is understandable. Plus, I'm just a baby in Christ so I can't really discuss anything fully yet.
> 
> IMO, and from what has been discussed in my church, ALL marriages are blessed. A marriage is more than a union, it IS a blessing from God.
> 
> Moreover, as a Christian, it's right to segregate your ways from the world, but IMO I don't think it's "right" to separate yourselves from the world. And also, an interfaith marriage WILL work--- NOT if YOUR faith _isn't_ a core issue in your life, BUT IMO, ONLY if your faith IS central and the most important in *your* life.



Interesting perspective.  I never thought of it that way.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 5, 2006)

I talked to another friend about this.  She is a devout Christian, but a guy she is seeing is Muslim.  She believes if he is the one, God will bless their union.  Just an added perspective on the topic.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 5, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Hey mkh_77 and others, this may help clear things up about 2 Corinthians 6:14-17...*
> 
> In these verses, Paul urged believers not to form binding relationships with nonbelievers because this _might_ weaken their Christian commitment, integrity, or standards.  In 1 Corinthains 5:9 & 10, Paul had explained that this did not mean isolating themselves from unbelievers.  In the verses I posted (1 Corinthians 7:12 & 13), Paul even told Christians to stay with their nonbelieving spouses.  This is what it all boils down to... Paul wanted believers to be active in their witness for Christ to nonbelievers, but they should not lock themselves into personal or business relationships that could cause them to compromise their faith.  Believers should avoid situations that would force them to divide their loyalties.  That's it.
> 
> ...



Thank you, but I was not, and am not at all confused as to what Paul was trying to get across in that letter.  My frustration stemmed from those who were trying to imply that Paul was really talking about marriage when he wasn't.  Taking verses out of context to fit your agenda is what was at the heart of my point.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 5, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Thank you, but I was not, and am not at all confused as to what Paul was trying to get across in that letter. My frustration stemmed from those who were trying to imply that Paul was really talking about marriage when he wasn't. Taking verses out of context to fit your agenda is what was at the heart of my point.


correct! paul was referring to all types of relationships.


----------



## star (Mar 6, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Do you all believe this is possible?  I am not married yet, but I wonder if God would only put me with a Christian.  I know we are to love our neighbors.
> 
> So, do you all believe that the right person could be Muslim or some other faith?  I know the Christian ministers would say no, but I know couples who have had successful marriages, but are not of the same faith.



Only if God comes down from heaven and into your room and says yes then go for it. But I know He will not do that because the Bible says do not be unequally yoke with unbelivers. Some people got married and then find Jesus that is different when someone knows up front. Preachers preach this because this is in the Bible it is God's word on how we should make decisions about our lives.   *See 2 Corinthians 6:14*_Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?_
(But read the whole chapter)


If I were you I would not go by what I see from others marriages on the outside some couples are very, very phony in public. The try to fake until they make it. No body knows any body marriage unless they with them behind closed doors.


----------



## star (Mar 6, 2006)

zanna said:
			
		

> I am in an interfaith marriage, it is working well for me. I think it's about wether religion is a core issue or not. If it is, then there will be issues in the marriage.
> Zanna


This is good point. If do not use Christian principles to make decisions in your marriage it probaly can work. But I do believe God wants us to put in pratice our biblical beliefs. Some relationships are heavy or deep into their faith they sleep and eat Jesus and everything the do with their children, home, decisions etc. is based on the _Biblical model_. Others may have the faith but it is not use on the forefront of there every life decisions.

This boils down to how close the person or persons what to be close to God. If one is very close to God and the other is not it can cause friction. God himself wants us to be evenly yoke in our union since He was the one that put it together in the first place.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 6, 2006)

star said:
			
		

> If I were you I would not go by what I see from others marriages on the outside some couples are very, very phony in public. The try to fake until they make it. No body knows any body marriage unless they with them behind closed doors.



This goes for Christian marriages, too.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 6, 2006)

star said:
			
		

> But I know He will not do that because the Bible says do not be unequally yoke with unbelivers.



How do you know what God would and wouldn't do for sure?  Maybe he would put a believer and a non-believer together in an effort to save the non-believer. 

None of us can fully know or understand God's workings.  The best we can do is interpret how we feel God has shown Himself in our lives.

Lastly, while the Bible is an inspired writing, it was written by men.


----------



## Crissi (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i am not married, but my boyfriend has been a christian his entire like and his church, and quite a few under the same denomination say its best that you marry a christian, but if you don't its your loss. However he got with me, and now im saved.

God willlead you though, if you did marry a non-christian you maybe there way to salvation


----------



## Crissi (Mar 6, 2006)

1Corinthians Chapter 7 verse 12-16

12To the rest I say this (I, not the Lord): If any brother has a wife who is not a believer and she is willing to live with him, he must not divorce her. 13And if a woman has a husband who is not a believer and he is willing to live with her, she must not divorce him. 14For the unbelieving husband has been sanctified through his wife, and the unbelieving wife has been sanctified through her believing husband. Otherwise your children would be unclean, but as it is, they are holy. 

 15But if the unbeliever leaves, let him do so. A believing man or woman is not bound in such circumstances; God has called us to live in peace. 16How do you know, wife, whether you will save your husband? Or, how do you know, husband, whether you will save your wife?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 12, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> How do you know what God would and wouldn't do for sure?  Maybe he would put a believer and a non-believer together in an effort to save the non-believer.
> 
> None of us can fully know or understand God's workings.  The best we can do is interpret how we feel God has shown Himself in our lives.
> 
> Lastly, while the Bible is an inspired writing, it was written by men.




I have to say, I agree with this.  I have read and understand everyone's points!  Excellent points ladies!


----------

